# Skunk 1 - Chloe 0



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/07/skunk-1-chloe-0.html

In a rematch between the local skunk and my dogs, Chloe lost this year. Last year in August it was Bailey's turn at bat. He lost.

So now:

The Jeep stinks, the bathroom reeks, but the skunk juice formula is helping. Second coat went on 1/2 hour ago and third application will occur before we go to bed.

I think both my dog's now know to leave skunks alone. Life lessons sometimes are tough for everyone around. :

Man it smells. 

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you use Dawn dishwashing liquid in place of the liquid soap it works even better. Poor Chloe she doesn't look to happy.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:-[ so mean, skunks have no manners.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So sorry about Chloe's miscalculation! She will most likely remember this, though... poor girl !!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad I haven't had that experience. Had a close personal encounter that I walked away from.

Wishing Chloe and you clean air and fresh scents.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Poor Chloe! How many times did you have to wash her before the smell was gone (OK, less noticeable)?
Our neighbor's dog managed to kill a skunk, the smell was unbearable for days!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

So I washed Chloe's eyes out as quickly as I could. She got it full in the face and from what I have read the spray can affect their eyes. So a good 5 minute face flush at a local fountain I knew of.

At home, it was straight into the tub. I shampooed with medicated dog shampoo as my wife mixed up the batch. We had the ingredients luckily at home. Maybe left over from Bailey's skunk adventure last year.

First wipe down using a soft cloth and we let it work into the fur for 5 minutes and then gave it a good rinse. Then second treatment, let stand 5 minutes and rinse. Be care around face but that is where most of the stink is so wipe gently. Keep out of the eyes.

90% of the smell was gone by the time she got out of the tub.

The last of the odor around her head will have to fade naturally over the two or three days.

Make sure you flush the eyes with fresh water as soon as possible. If eye troubles, see a vet.

If you have a Hungarian Pointer and you let them run the hills: one day you'll need this formula. 

Kind of like scars on dogs and men (and some women). It's gonna happen. 8)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/skunk-1-bailey-0.html

RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

This is GREAT information, RBD!! I hope I never need it, though. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you RBD! I printed the skunk juice formula, just in case (I hope I will never need it).


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

We had a very similar experience yesterday with Scarlet. Up over a small rise and down through a bottom and comes back scooting her face along the ground. One whiff and I knew what happened.

She got it full in the face too - used a gallon of saddle water rinsing her eyes and then she took off hunting again like nothing happened. Of course the other dogs said "****!" I don't want to get in the trailer with THAT! ;D

I used the mixture on her twice, my gloves, the tracker, e-collar etc. It helps but maybe my nose is more sensitive - smells like a clean skunk now.
Ken


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't fret Ken,

It only took 8 days for the smell to finally leave her face. Those kisses were like kissing a 3 pack a day smoker. 

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a collar hanging in the garage from last hunting season, I'm still waiting on the skunk smell to leave it.
Its been washed with everything I can think of.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

It's hard for us on the other side of the 'Pond' to comprehend how bad the smell of a skunk really is!!
It's been mentioned quite a lot on here over the last couple of years, what does the smell actually smell like? Just out of interest is there anything that compares to it???
The worst smell over here that really stinks is Fox's doo....
They tend to'Neck' dive into it and back roll onto it to get a really good 'coating', (it's a bugger to hose off) and really spoils a walk!!

Passed an old lady on a narrow foot bridge the other day who had a small Parson's Terrier with her. I smiled in passing and as the dog came close for some petting she abruptly shouted at me 'Don't Stroke Her Please', I looked at her and she continued,
'She's been naughty and rolled in something'!!! 
They both continued passed us, on with their walk! :-\  

Hobbsy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> It's hard for us on the other side of the 'Pond' to comprehend how bad the smell of a skunk really is!!


Hobbsy,

Maybe if you went fishing and left a fish under the car seat for a week in a plastic bag that was open and locked the car during a hot spell. Then you opened the door. 

Or a rat ate poison and went into the space in the wall board in the kitchen to die. The smell a week later that you couldn't find but knew something had died. ???

About as good as I can think of.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What RBD said plus it also has a hint of what rubber smells like when its burning. 
Hobbsy I can send you the collar. It won't be the fill effect but it still has ode of skunk. ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

RBD, can relate to the fish in the car scenario... 

I seem to remember a similar situation/smell as a teenager with a fishing bag, maggot bait and some caught fish that had been left (forgotten!) in my parents garage for a number of weeks!!! (Whooooww the Blue Bottle's :-\ :-\).

Your very good description makes the nostrill hairs curl 

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

TexRed, I don't think it (collar) would get through customs here at the moment, with the Olympic Security levels being so high here at the moment!!! 
Or maybe it would with the shower of s**t they've hired to look after everybody's security!!! ???

Hobbsy


----------

